# Swift advice ref sink



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi on our Bolero there were sticky labels advising us to be careful etc on cleaning the sink and shower...........trouble with these stickers is how to get off the residue ours is terrible and as the sticker advised to be careful on cleaning I am not sure what to use to get the sticker off :wink: 

Note to Swift could you find somewhere else to stick the sticker rather than in a place it won't clean off LOL :lol: as I now have a gungy sticky mess where the sticker was


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nette,

Try methalated spirits. We use that all the time at the shop for getting sticky sellotape marks and price gun label glue off things etc and it works like a dream.

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Nette,
> 
> Try methalated spirits. We use that all the time at the shop for getting sticky sellotape marks and price gun label glue off things etc and it works like a dream.
> 
> Sue


That or a drop of white spirit or petrol will remove it

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks I just didn't want to risk anything that would damage the sink.............I hate stickers LOL.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Best thing I have ever found is a tin of Swan lighter fluid it removes most sticky messes and is available at the counter in most supermarket cigarette counters. 
If you use white spirit it does leave a residue but this can then be removed with fairy liquid.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

As Dougie is so fond of saying, "Google is your friend".

Put in "Sticky stuff remover" and hey presto . . . . 58,600 options! 8O

​


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi
> 
> As Dougie is so fond of saying, "Google is your friend".
> 
> ...


Aw BUT then my friend Zebedee Swift would not read this :wink: and I didn't want just any old sticky stuff remover I wanted one that would be safe to use on my sink that the sticker clearly states to be careful what cleaner you are using bla bla bla :wink: you men you just don't think ROFL and if we all used Google all of the time me thinks MH facts would be as dead as a do do..........over to you.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Aw BUT then my friend Zebedee Swift would not read this :wink:


Good point! 



> I didn't want just any old sticky stuff remover I wanted one that would be safe to use on my sink that the sticker clearly states to be careful what cleaner you are using bla bla bla :wink: you men you just don't think..........over to you.


We blokes are not as useless as all that. :roll: :roll: I use the Betterwear sticky stuff remover which is a citrus based product. _(The Lakeland one is very similar I believe.)_ I've had it for years and used it on dozens of plastics etc., and have yet to find one that it damages in the slightest.

I do of course always test it on a bit that won't show, but it really is very good and shifts just about any sticky residue.

I will confess that the Boss bought it, so maybe I shouldn't be too smug! :roll:

Cheers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

WD40 or simular, removers all sticky stuff and oily marks ETC...

Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> The Lakeland one is very similar I believe


 yes I always think the welshies and the lakeland are similiar ROFL :wink: well only we will know what we are talking about :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> > The Lakeland one is very similar I believe
> 
> 
> yes I always think the welshies and the lakeland are similiar ROFL :wink: well only we will know what we are talking about :wink:


Like it!!   Very droll. :roll:

Our Welshie is more like a very young colt at the moment. You know how their back legs grow longer than the front at one stage! Makes them look proper daft for a while.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cleaning plastic*

Hi

What ever you use to clean the sink, shower etc, make sure you wash the area afterwards with warm, soapy water. I just wonder if the WD40, meths and so on could harm/"eat" the pastic if not fully washed away.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning plastic*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What ever you use to clean the sink, shower etc, make sure you wash the area afterwards with warm, soapy water. I just wonder if the WD40, meths and so on could harm/"eat" the pastic if not fully washed away.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell that is what worried me in the first place as I didn't want to do anything that would harm the sink...............be good if Swift can confirm that the suggestions are ok.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Cleaning labels off*

We would normally only recommend a good quality washing up liquid ( I sound like the BBC) to be used neat- if this doesnt work let me know.

Some of the substances sound a bit harsh to be using on plastic products.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning labels off*



SwiftGroup said:


> We would normally only recommend a good quality washing up liquid ( I sound like the BBC) to be used neat- if this doesnt work let me know.
> 
> Some of the substances sound a bit harsh to be using on plastic products.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kath will try that tomorrow too cold to go out there now bbbrrrrrrrr


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

I too, would use WD40.It is mainly fish oil and quite gentle and effective. Some of the other suggestions will dissolve certain plastics or are a bit flammable!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I think these labels are probably meant to be left there permanently and not removed.

Most motorhomes are sold to old people and if they remove the label they will forget what it said within a day or so ......... I suppose I had better put in a  before I duck behind the parapet .......

Harvey ( 63 next week ) .... I think


----------

